# Switching back to Fromm



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm thinking about switching Chloe back to Fromm because of the issues she's been having with Ziwipeak. They aren't terrible, but after hearing about so many new issues with so many dogs on here recently, it makes me worry that there's something wrong with it. Can I mix Ziwipeak and kibble? I'm trying to figure out the best way to transition Chloe back to Fromm. I feed her a meal of Fromm once since we've swapped to Ziwipeak and she vomited for hours and hours. So, I definitely want to avoid that. What do y'all think it the best way to swap?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I barely transitioned Toby from ZP to Fromm because he was sooo sick on ZP. I mixed it for a day or two, then went straight to Fromm, with only a day of poo issues. Depending on the issues with ZP, I wouldn't prolong the transition.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I barely transitioned Toby from ZP to Fromm because he was sooo sick on ZP. I mixed it for a day or two, then went straight to Fromm, with only a day of poo issues. Depending on the issues with ZP, I wouldn't prolong the transition.


Chloe's issues aren't very bad. I would probably wait it out a little longer if it wasn't for so many babies having issues on here. If I can mix the two then I think I'll just see how she does to see how slow to switch. I wasn't sure if I could mix them since I know you're not supposed to mix raw and kibble. I didn't know if ZP counted as raw in this situation.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> Chloe's issues aren't very bad. I would probably wait it out a little longer if it wasn't for so many babies having issues on here. If I can mix the two then I think I'll just see how she does to see how slow to switch. I wasn't sure if I could mix them since I know you're not supposed to mix raw and kibble. I didn't know if ZP counted as raw in this situation.


I think the not mixing kibble and raw is a rumor, I do it. Toby gets a raw meal a few times a week and kibble the rest of the time. I think you should be fine mixing them for a while.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd go ahead and mix the two. Maybe add some canned pumpkin to help with digestive upset? Sounds like she has a very sensitive stomach so I'd take it slow.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What "issues" are you seeing? I DID have an issue mixing prey model raw & kibble--one of my girls had a TERRIBLE bout of diarrhea that was pretty constant for 2-3 days. Enough to convince me some can't tolerate the mix well at all. I HAVE however mixed Ziwipeak & Fromm w/o issues fwiw.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd mix it with the ZiwiPeak and Fromm like this: First add a 1/8th mix of both. Then after a day or two, increase the Fromm by a little every day for a week maybe. Then all Fromm. (My dogs go faster than that: I mix the 5 star kibble with the new kibble in about 4 days) If there is diarrhea, then slow down, but don't stop.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I was planning on going and buying Chloe some Fromm today. She's gotten to where she won't even eat the ZP now. Her breakfast is still sitting in her bowl from 7:30 this morning. And it took her forever to eat dinner last night. She's NEVER been picky. She always gets so excited to eat. This is just not normal at all. She generally doesn't have a sensitive stomach at ALL. This is new and very strange. She isn't having diarrhea or anything. Just really smelly and larger than normal. And lots of gas. Her eyes are also really watery lately. When she came home from the breeder she was on Canidea. It was the week of the big diamond recall, so I just immediately switched her to Fromm without any transition because I was scared of the Canidae. She had absolutely no stomach upset at all. So hopefully if we transition slowly it will work out ok.


----------

